# MPD con ecualizador y crossfeed

## esculapio

Tratando de mejorar el sonido en el mpd para mis nuevos auriculares instale los paquetes de equalizador de alsa y bs2b mas que nada siguiendo las instrucciones de aca http://takla.wordpress.com/tag/bs2b/ mi problema es que no puedo hacer funcionar el eq y el crossfeed juntos. Lo que .asoundrc no carga es esa parte 

```
#eq plug passes output to crossfeed

pcm.plugequal2 {

type equal

slave.pcm crossfeed

library “/usr/lib/ladspa/mbeq_1197.so”

module “mbeq”

}

pcm.equal2{

type plug

slave.pcm plugequal2

}
```

 La linea /usr/lib/ladspa/mbeq_1197.so la modifique a /usr/lib64/ladspa/mbeq_1197.so para ajustarla a mi sistema. Por ahi alguno de ustedes pueden ver cual sea el problema, estuve mirando la estuctura de pluguins de alsa pero no la entiendo lo suficiente como para deducir donde falla. Me funciona solo eq o solo crossfeed. 

La mejora de sonido con bs2b es muy apreciable y estaria perfecto poder usar el ecualizador para lograr un control total. MPD lo corro como daemon del sistemal y con mi user.

Media solucion: No pude combinar los dos pluguins, solo el equalizador simple al crossfeed

```
ctl.equal2 {

  type equal;

}

pcm.plugequal2 {

   type equal;

   slave.pcm "crossfeed";

}

pcm.equal2{

   type plug;

   slave.pcm plugequal2;

}

pcm.crossfeed {

  type plug;

  slave.pcm "bs2b";

}

pcm.bs2b {

  type ladspa;

  slave.pcm "plughw:0,0";

  path "/usr/lib64/ladspa";

  plugins [

    {

      label bs2b;

      input {

        controls [2 1]

      }

    }

 ]

}

```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Yo uso algo muy parecido aun que no exactamente lo mismo, tal vez te interese probarlo combinado con crossfeed a ver si hay suerte.

Tengo poco y nada de experiencia en el tema así que no puedo aportar mucho mas.

¡Salud!

----------

